# Looking to swap 95 s14 to 97-98 s14 front. Whats involved?



## Lotus2843 (Nov 1, 2003)

Just wondering exactly what parts I need to convert my 95 240sx to the 97-98 s14 style.


----------



## stevekolar (Oct 14, 2008)

*swap*

all the cars i have seen getting it done need right and left front fenders, hood, bumper, and i think that there is something with the bumper support and the headlights need mounts as well. there may be more


----------

